# Relocating.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

While only a relative newbie here in PH. 8 plus years, 2 and a half in PH and the rest in Oz and other countries. We made the decision to move back to PH for my retirement,,,,,,, closer to family, an idilic life etc; hope it comes one day, sure it will. Yep still working periodically.
The difficulties and frustrations in PH. at times makes me wonder if indeed we made the right choice, yes as said family, a cheaper lifestyle, a relaxed retirement,,,,,, hhmmmm.

A toss up for a known life in ones mother country verses the benefits offered by other countries. For us relocating was big deal, expensive and of course at times frustrating,,,, a word I have come to terms with here in PH. as others have orchestrated and then some.

Foot loose and fancy free is the best way to go but holding commitments in two (perhaps more) countries at times does my head in frequently and as we know at times letting go is a difficult choice.
I read and see from many contributors here and other sites that the move was easy and was the best thing for them while others perhaps like myself have difficulty adjusting/letting go.
Just the mind set? Your opinions appreciated.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> While only a relative newbie here in PH. 8 plus years, 2 and a half in PH and the rest in Oz and other countries. We made the decision to move back to PH for my retirement,,,,,,, closer to family, an idilic life etc; hope it comes one day, sure it will. Yep still working periodically.
> The difficulties and frustrations in PH. at times makes me wonder if indeed we made the right choice, yes as said family, a cheaper lifestyle, a relaxed retirement,,,,,, hhmmmm.
> 
> A toss up for a known life in ones mother country verses the benefits offered by other countries. For us relocating was big deal, expensive and of course at times frustrating,,,, a word I have come to terms with here in PH. as others have orchestrated and then some.
> ...


12 yrs total in Philippines for me it was time to move on. Went back after my tour because of leukemia and diabetes and the diet and heat helped me immensely....the stress probably didn't. My son was born there from a pilipina mom and myself and at 3 yrs old she asked me to bring him to u.s. because the family wanted to assimilate him and use him as their trophy. Understanding the mindset is impossible for me. They truly think they are the best people in the world. In my experiences living there among many foreigners proves that most have nothing anywhere else. Many have lives of alcoholism,divorces,no families anywhere and lifers in military with no home in home countries etc. Then of course,the beautiful women factors(lol)


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I guess a lot can depend on what you are looking for and your mindset as well.
I was a single dad and when my kids moved out I quickly sold the house and moved over here, at 48 (I did offer to let my kids have the house, but neither wanted it).

There are some frustrations, certainly, but overall it has been great. I have only lived here 6 years, so maybe I am still in the honeymoon period ha ha

Other than going back every few years to visit my kids (and now grand kids) I have no ties with the old country. I have only gone back twice in 6 years, and probably will be 5 more years before I go back again. 

This place is not for everyone, that is sure. Also it takes a different type to actually move so far away from friends and family. Lot of people dream of it, relatively few of us are crazy enough to do. Then, a lot that do... wish they didn't...


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I've lived the gypsy life for a while now.

Left Sydney when I was 24 years old. Spent 12 years in Brisbane before heading to the middle east for 8 years, then 2 years in Thailand, 2 back in Brisbane, 8 in Singapore and now coming up to 5 in the Philippines.

At the moment I'm happy enough to stay in the Philippines for a few more years, I have a good life and a good relationship with both my partner and her family.

Everywhere that you live has some **** to deal with, just the depth varies a bit from place to place.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I panicked my first try at living in the Philippines so returned to the US so it was a difficult move for me but my wife and kids are here and I couldn't get my legally adopted kids out so I made the final move in 2010 and now I have grand kids so I'm here for good I couldn't live without them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

lefties43332 said:


> 12 yrs total in Philippines for me it was time to move on. Went back after my tour because of leukemia and diabetes and the diet and heat helped me immensely....the stress probably didn't. My son was born there from a pilipina mom and myself and at 3 yrs old she asked me to bring him to u.s. because the family wanted to assimilate him and use him as their trophy. Understanding the mindset is impossible for me. They truly think they are the best people in the world. In my experiences living there among many foreigners proves that most have nothing anywhere else. Many have lives of alcoholism,divorces,no families anywhere and lifers in military with no home in home countries etc. Then of course,the beautiful women factors(lol)


Well said and I'm sure you are prospering back in the states Steve but can I ask what enticed you to the Philippines 12 years ago? Leukemia and diabetes would have been best served in the states or were you advised a tropical climate? Would you consider moving back once your son is standing on his own two feet? Like in 20 years? Happy to hear you are doing well back home.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> Well said and I'm sure you are prospering back in the states Steve but can I ask what enticed you to the Philippines 12 years ago? Leukemia and diabetes would have been best served in the states or were you advised a tropical climate? Would you consider moving back once your son is standing on his own two feet? Like in 20 years? Happy to hear you are doing well back home.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I didn't say 12 yrs ago....I said 12 yrs in Philippines total.....and yes I was advised,,,the heat helps sweat out the toxins and sugars and the alkaline diet helps keep the cancer at bay. No,I doubt Ill come back.....ive also been in 7 countries and theres others I pick over Philippines. This cancer is incurable and Ill be lucky to get my son raised let alone go back to Philippines. Did without diabetes meds for 8 yrs in Philippines,again diet and little processed foods.
My son has no future in Philippines and his extended family has never done a thing for him. No baptismal,no birthdays nothing. He was in states one month and told me he didn't want to go back there. The world is his oyster now.....bright kid and well loved in usa. My cousins will raise him if the cancer or heart kills me. I have made provisions for his college and future....Schools love him here.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> I didn't say 12 yrs ago....I said 12 yrs in Philippines total.....and yes I was advised,,,the heat helps sweat out the toxins and sugars and the alkaline diet helps keep the cancer at bay. No,I doubt Ill come back.....ive also been in 7 countries and theres others I pick over Philippines. This cancer is incurable and Ill be lucky to get my son raised let alone go back to Philippines. Did without diabetes meds for 8 yrs in Philippines,again diet and little processed foods.
> My son has no future in Philippines and his extended family has never done a thing for him. No baptismal,no birthdays nothing. He was in states one month and told me he didn't want to go back there. The world is his oyster now.....bright kid and well loved in usa. My cousins will raise him if the cancer or heart kills me. I have made provisions for his college and future....Schools love him here.


Wishing you a happy outcome for you and your son Leftie.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I have been an expat my entire adult life, so for me retirement never included moving back to UK.At one point I thought Thailand would be my happy retirement place, but for a number of reasons that didn't work out. Been with my Filipina wife for 6 years now and happily living in Fils. I maintain a very close relationship with my family back in UK and go back each year to visit, but I could never live there.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Been here in Phil now for 8yrs living surrounded by the wifes cousins along the road and sister next door.
Have a good life here my wife and i both get UK pensions and we have other pensions as well .
As for the UK my son and daughter are still there but i will never go back there ! Its cheaper to fly them here than it would be for us to go there for 2 werks ! The Philippines is my home now ,yes it has its little quirks but you always have to remember we are guests in this paradise because of our wives, for me i wouldnt change a thing .
We have even bought and paid for our burial plots so i am here to stay even after im gone !


----------

